# Volunteer visa *urgent*



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering whether anybody knows whether it is possible to apply for a volunteer visa (duration of approximately one year) in SA, or whether I have to return home for the application to be processed at the High Commission in London?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Donne - NWI (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi 

It is possible to apply for a volunteer visa for up to three years and you can stay in SA on your 90 day visiting visa while your application is processed. If you need any assistance with the application process we are happy to help you make the process less complicated and speedy. Contact Robbie, our immigration practitioner on
T


----------

